# Anyone ever try Hxtal for a cracked bottle



## digger mcdirt (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a couple of high end Bittes that have cracks. I have heard Hxtal will penetrate and seal the cracks. Anyone ever try it or know another product that works. I don't think anything can remove the crack but I would guess fill it and possibly keep it from expanding? BOB


----------



## BottleneckSlide (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes Hxtal will work on big cracks and small depending on how long you let it cure before applying. It takes a week to fully cure though. The stuff is kind of expenesive also. The bottle must be worth a lot to you if you are going to use Hxtal.

        I have actually used it to inlay a piece of turquise into a routed out bottleneck. It worked great. The glass will break before the turquoise seperates. I have also added colored pigment to it and that turned out nice.

           Heres Pics http://cid-3a6a5b52ef470df5.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/June%2019/Turquoise%20Inlay?uc=3&ppud=4&wa=wsignin1.0&sa=161360116


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you repair glass Lobey ? What coloring do you use with the Hxtal?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2009)

Heat will cure it faster but you have to be careful if you get it too hot micro bubbles will form and weaken the joints. Its safer just to let it take its own good time to cure.


----------



## digger don (Apr 11, 2009)

When you use this hxtal to fix a crack do you mean it makes the crack disappear . Like the stuff they us on windshields . I always wondered if that stuff could be used on bottles.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 21, 2009)

it does not work well on cracks... it is very difficult to get it to take to a fine crack, although it does take sometimes... its best to heat the Hxtal before and while applied...  it makes it looser...  dont expect a miracle though...  Best results I had were makeing a potstone with a few spider legs disapear, and olnby worked on one out of five bottles I tried...  why, I'm not sre.  When gluing broken bits back together it is possible to get the seam to disapear, but very dificult...


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 21, 2009)

have you tried using the vacuum pressure trick they use on windshields to suck it in the crack? may be tough depending on where the crack is and how big the bottle is.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: digger don
> 
> When you use this hxtal to fix a crack do you mean it makes the crack disappear . Like the stuff they us on windshields . I always wondered if that stuff could be used on bottles.


 I have a small windshield repair kit from my glass working days,...It uses a u/v light to cure the resin....The liquid is VERY exspensive and light viscosity to flow the crack....I kept it around to try on bottle repair but have not tried it as of yet..... Joe


----------



## digger don (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Joe if you ever try it let us know how it works.  Don


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 24, 2009)

no, I didnt know that trick Matt!  Back to the drawing board...  I have no serious intent with the stuff but wanted to play around with a few keepers.  I heard all kinds of miracle stories so figured why not?  Miracles are not easy to reproduce unfortuantly...


----------

